# MMORPGs with furry races?



## Sol (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been wondering.. is there any GOOD mmorpg with races that resemble furries?
I've seen Holic 2, but they're not that much anthro.. and the ones in PW look so much like real animals they look creepier than cool IMO.

I'm not expecting MMORPG devs to think like "Oh ok! Let's add a furry race so furries will like our game!" but more MMORPGs with races that don't look like a bunch of humans in cosplay would be awesome, and animal-ish-looking races aren't uncommom in offline RPGs so I don't get what's the big deal.

PS: No furcadia menz


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a game, not released yet, called Earth Eternal. It has all anthro races.

URL:http://www.eartheternal.com/

NOTE: Signing up for forums will get you into beta testing.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

Though I don't play it, I know of a lot of people being fond of the Tauren race in WoW.


----------



## thirtyseven (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know if it's still around but I used to play Horizons, which had cat people, lizard people and dragons.

Unfortunately, the game design was weak.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 3, 2009)

World of Warcraft has the Tauren, of course. x3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2009)

perfect world has tigers, wolves and pandas who transform into a white tiger for male characters and a female character with different tails and animal ears who can transform into a red fox


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 3, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> perfect world has tigers, wolves and pandas who transform into a white tiger for male characters and a female character with different tails and animal ears who can transform into a red fox


 
The males are called "untamed" and the females are called "Venomancers"


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 3, 2009)

We have a sticky on this...


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 3, 2009)

Doesn't everquest have some sexy lizard things?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> The males are called "untamed" and the females are called "Venomancers"


um...their species are called untamed, a class is called Venomancer


----------



## Lulian (Mar 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Doesn't everquest have some sexy lizard things?


 
Iksar.

They also got Vah Shir (or Kerra if you play EQII)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2009)

There's plenty of MMO's with anthropomorphic races, there's some that even let you play them.

However, outside Furcadia, I doubt you'll find an MMO with "Furry" races instead of Anthropomorphic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd rather call them Yao Shou and Yao Jing. Like their original Chinese names.

:3


----------



## Sol (Mar 4, 2009)

The sticky is there but people include offline games, which makes it better to ask seperately...

Anthropomorphic works.

Attaman: Can you name them?



CaptainCool said:


> perfect world has tigers, wolves and pandas who transform into a white tiger for male characters and a female character with different tails and animal ears who can transform into a red fox





Sol said:


> and the ones in PW look so much like real animals they look creepier than cool IMO


->The female look allright thought


----------



## Kajet (Mar 4, 2009)

Secondhand Lands? Though you might not like all the mounting going on between players.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Secondhand Lands? Though you might not like all the mounting going on between players.


And now I can't use the phrase "mounted combat" anymore.  Eh, thanks.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 4, 2009)

Godommot we have a sticky on this.


----------



## Sol (Mar 5, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Godommot we have a sticky on this.





Sol said:


> The sticky is there but people include offline games, which makes it better to ask seperately...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2009)

Sol said:


> Attaman: Can you name them?



Right now, not really.  But almost every MMORPG has at least one anthromorphic race amongst the mobs.  Ones that let you play the Anthromorph are a bit rarer, but still there.  Most of them tend to involve Dragon-kin however.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

Vanguard Saga of Hero's   3 anthro races last I looked....play a wolf and a fox also EQ and EQ2


----------



## Kajet (Mar 6, 2009)

Does PSU count? I mean it's somewhat more of a cat-girl esque thing than actual furry-ness..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 6, 2009)

Catgirl =/= Furry


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably been mentioned but:

WoW: has the tauren, which is a furry bipedal bovine race.
Second Life: obv
EQI/II: Has both the Iskar and the cat race, which I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 6, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Catgirl =/= Furry


Yes, catgirl is a _Neko_ which is much more human than a furry.

Also, stop fapping for this to get sticky'd. It's not like all we have is names with no sources what-so-ever.
HINT HINT: Screens and Sources might be an idea in terms of what these races look like in a particular game. Might even make it sticky-worthy.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 7, 2009)

This is still a thread that should not have been made as it's... games with furries.
OH SHIT THE DIFFERENCE IS SO BROAD.


----------



## AFK (May 14, 2011)

I'd recommend a game like Trickster online,  Its a simple game with 4 different types and 2 animals for each:

Power|Bunny(F), Buffalo(M)
Magic| Sheep(F), Dragon(M)
Sence| Fox(F), Lion(M)
Charm| Cat(F), Raccoon(M)

Also, AnimusRO is fun. Its not really a furry based MMO, but there are cat, bunny and dog headwear you can buy.


----------



## Waffles (May 14, 2011)

AFK said:


> I'd recommend a game like Trickster online,  Its a simple game with 4 different types and 2 animals for each:
> 
> Power|Bunny(F), Buffalo(M)
> Magic| Sheep(F), Dragon(M)
> ...



LOOK AT THE DATE! GOOD GOD!


----------



## Kesteh (May 16, 2011)

Meanwhile, after two years and having the search engine since Lincoln was in office...



Kesteh said:


> This is still a thread that should not have been made as it's... games with furries.
> OH SHIT THE DIFFERENCE IS SO BROAD.


 
_Holy jesus. WHAT IS THAT?! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!! WHAT IS THAT PRIVATE PYLE?!!_


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 16, 2011)

Fucking hell necro! But anyway, I will take this opportunity to say, it is such a shame earth eternal got shut down, but I have heard rumors that it could be coming back?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 16, 2011)

City of Heroes lets you create anthro characters.


----------



## grimtotem (May 21, 2011)

wakfu has pandarians and bear like anthros but they arnt yet released in the current beta, + the game is made by the french.

just rememberd there was this lil mmo i found a while back called neosteam , its ment to be a steampunkish mmo, seemed to have a great backing and could of dun wonders if it had a bit of money behind it, tho dont know if it still runs


----------



## Ratz (Jun 16, 2013)

Sol said:


> I've been wondering.. is there any GOOD mmorpg with races that resemble furries?
> I've seen Holic 2, but they're not that much anthro.. and the ones in PW look so much like real animals they look creepier than cool IMO.
> 
> I'm not expecting MMORPG devs to think like "Oh ok! Let's add a furry race so furries will like our game!" but more MMORPGs with races that don't look like a bunch of humans in cosplay would be awesome, and animal-ish-looking races aren't uncommom in offline RPGs so I don't get what's the big deal.
> ...


Hi I know this is an old topic but there is a furries MMo being work on call Antilia who could use our Support, it's has a kick Starter and everything, linky- http://www.antilia-game.com/index.php?page=Home


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 16, 2013)

grimtotem said:


> just rememberd there was this lil mmo i found a while back called neosteam....



Holy damn, I'd completely forgotten about Neosteam. That brings back the memories.

Unfortunately there aren't many games on the market that have (appealing) playable anthropomorphic races. These come to mind:
*
Perfect World International* (Bipedal tiger, lion, wolf or panda with the ability to shape-shift into a feral white tiger or feral fox)
*Allods Online* (Gibberlings. Kinda foxish)
*World of Warcraft* (werewolves)

Classified as Social MMOs, you probably already know of *Second Life* and *Furcadia*.

Most games go for a zoomorphic look rather than anthropomorphic unfortunately. Because of this, I'm super happy for Wakfu. Also be sure to check out *Overgrowth*, it's in Alpha but still available for purchase.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 16, 2013)

i got into wakfu alpha and closed beta, was fun. then it went p2p, there is a "free" model but you cant really do anything but walk around....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 17, 2013)

WoW
Guild Wars 2
Perfect World
Tera Online


----------



## F A N G (Jun 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> WoW
> Guild Wars 2
> Perfect World
> Tera Online



Would not say the charr from guild wars 2 is a real furry race, it's more cat then anthromorphic, well it's my opinion.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 17, 2013)

F A N G said:


> Would not say the charr from guild wars 2 is a real furry race, it's more cat then anthromorphic, well it's my opinion.


Stands on two feet, talks, has fur, has tail, wears clothes, uses technology and is based off of a real animal.
In my opinion it fills a great deal of the definition of furry.


----------

